

Show HN: I ported the 550 point Colossal Cave Adventure game to the browser - mmastrac
http://grack.com/adventure/

======
mmastrac
I've been working on this project on and off for a few years and finally got
it polished for release. The heavy lifting is all done by a Google Web Toolkit
engine and the front-end is straight JS/jQuery.

Rather than port the game itself, I spent a while re-implementing a somewhat
generic ACODE interpreter. This is easier said than done: much of the ACODE
specification is documented by one or two uses in the actual game and some of
it is only available in the original FORTRAN.

The game itself is incredibly difficult and unforgiving. Enjoy! :)

Source is here:
[https://github.com/mmastrac/adventure](https://github.com/mmastrac/adventure)

